# Coordinates in EXIF data



## 45190 (Dec 10, 2011)

I start my first day of work with a man from my church surveying property tomorrow morning. He's surveying some land for the government and for that he needs to get the latitude and longitude coordinates for any given picture he takes. Is there any easy way to do this with a Droid RAZR?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

#computer
http://www.digital-photo-secrets.com/tip/1401/how-do-you-find-the-gps-coordinates-of-your-photos/

#device
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tequnique.exifeditor

Be sure that location store is on!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If he's surveying property, then wouldn't he have surveying equipment that is able to do this? Just saying.

(I interned with a Civil Engineering firm one summer and surveyed various properties with GPS and infrared equipment)


----------

